# Pied in corn snakes



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi all

Just wondering about the pied gene in corns,
Can it be bred in like the pied in royals


Thanks in advance
Daz


----------



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

I've not heard of anything as of yet! I would be interested tho.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

There is no true piebald corn snake. 

In certain lines of diffused (bloodred) corns, there is a trait called "pied-sided" that seems to be polygenic in nature, can be bred for more extreme expression, and causes white blotches stretching from the ventrum up the sides of the snakes in various areas and amounts. It may either be a natural side effect of the extreme diffusion bred for, or that extreme diffusion may itself be 'non-expressing' pied-sided and be an entirely separate genetic component from the diffused gene.


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

I did mean pied sided, was rushing when I started the thread

So it's more a selective bred trait than something that can be introduced?

Daz


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes and no. No one is entirely sure of the method of inheritance, but we have noticed certain things:

It ONLY expresses in an animal homozygous for diffused.
It seems to express primarily in animals with excellent/extreme diffusion, and rarely in an animal with "only" good diffusion, and has never been seen in a poorly diffused animal.


----------

